# Ivor Bool, Bosun, M.V. Sagamore



## Shipbuilder

Was wondering if any of you ever sailed with Ivor Bool. He was bosun aboard SAGAMORE (Furness Withy iron ore carrier) all the time I was there, early 1963 to 3rd June, 1965.
He was very highly regarded from captain downwards. The captain's wife often said he was smarter than the captain when going ashore. During afternoons, I would often trot up to the forceastle with the cadets to watch him turning, serving & splicing rope and listening to his tales of the sea.
When I left the SAGAMORE in Barry, I had intended to return to the ship and had already obtained a letter from the captain to present to my radio company (AEI) to that effect. Unfortunately, whilst I was on leave, AEI was taken over by Marconi (who took us all on from AEI) and when I asked them if I was going back as requested, I got a "stroppy" answer saying "Appointments are made by Marconi and not the sea staff!" Consequently, I flew into a rage and resigned, joining B & C shortly after. When I left the SAGAMORE, I had just completed a plank-on-frame model of the British full-rigged sailing ship TORRENS and left it with the senior cadet for safe-keeping until I got back.
As I didn't go back, I phoned the cadet to say he could have it. He was grateful for the offer, but couldn't see any way of getting it home safely, so he asked if it was OK to give it to the bosun who had expressed a great admiration for it. I was very pleased about that and consented immediately. As Ivor lived near Newport, Mon. it was no big deal for him to get it home.
Just wondering what hapenned to the model and if any of you know if it has survived. I heard unconfirmed reports that Ivor died some years ago, but always remembered him with great respect.
Bob


----------



## billelliot

i laid the sagamore up at truro in the 60s. what a ship we spent 3 days in a storm just after sailing from freetown what a trip.(Thumb)


----------



## Colin Torrie

*Ivor Bool*



Shipbuilder said:


> Was wondering if any of you ever sailed with Ivor Bool. He was bosun aboard SAGAMORE (Furness Withy iron ore carrier) all the time I was there, early 1963 to 3rd June, 1965.
> He was very highly regarded from captain downwards. The captain's wife often said he was smarter than the captain when going ashore. During afternoons, I would often trot up to the forceastle with the cadets to watch him turning, serving & splicing rope and listening to his tales of the sea.
> When I left the SAGAMORE in Barry, I had intended to return to the ship and had already obtained a letter from the captain to present to my radio company (AEI) to that effect. Unfortunately, whilst I was on leave, AEI was taken over by Marconi (who took us all on from AEI) and when I asked them if I was going back as requested, I got a "stroppy" answer saying "Appointments are made by Marconi and not the sea staff!" Consequently, I flew into a rage and resigned, joining B & C shortly after. When I left the SAGAMORE, I had just completed a plank-on-frame model of the British full-rigged sailing ship TORRENS and left it with the senior cadet for safe-keeping until I got back.
> As I didn't go back, I phoned the cadet to say he could have it. He was grateful for the offer, but couldn't see any way of getting it home safely, so he asked if it was OK to give it to the bosun who had expressed a great admiration for it. I was very pleased about that and consented immediately. As Ivor lived near Newport, Mon. it was no big deal for him to get it home.
> Just wondering what hapenned to the model and if any of you know if it has survived. I heard unconfirmed reports that Ivor died some years ago, but always remembered him with great respect.
> Bob


Sailed with Ivor twice on the Sagamore 1958 and 1960.
He was well liked by all who knew him.


----------

